# which tv is best for home use - help me



## nirgadhavi (Aug 18, 2016)

1. Budget?

20k to 25k

2. Display type and size?

LED 40

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

mostly tv/ will sometime play game ( not sure if my wife allowed me lol )

4. Ports Required?

HDMI / USB / VGA

5. Preferred choice of brand?

most of brand like sony samsung is out of my budget in this size i think 

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

TCL L40D2900 101.6 cm (40 inches) Full HD LED TV (Black)
Sanyo XT-43S7100F 109 cm (43 inches) Full HD LED IPS TV (Black)
Micromax L43T6950FHD/43T7200FHD/43T4500FHD 109 cm (43 inches) Full HD LED TV

7. Any other info that you want to share.

so anyone please help me, i have listed two tv which is in my buget. both only buy from amazon and not available in local market shop. user give good review on amazon for both tv but tcl service is poor as per review. so which tv is good please help me i m very confuse this time


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2016)

for non hindi people, hazar is thousands.  His budget is 20k to 25k


----------



## nirgadhavi (Aug 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> for non hindi people, hazar is thousands.  His budget is 20k to 25k



thanks for point out. one more option added for micromax, please check it and suggest me


----------



## masterkd (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't go for Micromax or Sanyo. I have personally checked few before I bought my TV. Quality is horrible.
Go for Philips, Panasonic, Vu. I myself use Philips 40PFL5059 cost me Rs. 28490 from Flipkart. I find it to be good enough.


----------



## nirgadhavi (Aug 19, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Don't go for Micromax or Sanyo. I have personally checked few before I bought my TV. Quality is horrible.
> Go for Philips, Panasonic, Vu. I myself use Philips 40PFL5059 cost me Rs. 28490 from Flipkart. I find it to be good enough.



thanks for suggestion


----------

